# Best broadband and DTH in Bangalore



## savagex (Mar 22, 2012)

Guys,

Please help in choosing the following.

*DTH *:
I have a 40 inch HD TV. Please suggest the best DTH which gives the best quality (can do without HD for now).
Price should be below Rs 300/- per month.

*Broadband* :
Preferably unlimited. Best possible speed and service available within Rs 800/- (can be stretched to 900 for exceptional value). Wont be using it much for online videos. Most probably would be downloading movies. So very high speed is not a necessity ( but definitely good to have.)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

BB Home Combo ULD 900 
4Mbps upto 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB 


else BB Home Combo ULD 750- 1 Mbps upto 6 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 6 GB


----------



## Sarath (Mar 22, 2012)

Buy either TS HD or Dish HD or Airtel HD. I guess airtel is the best or so I heard. I have TSky HD and it's amazing. 

Do not go for a standard STB. I have the yearly 6000buck package, forgot what it's called but it includes every channel available. 

*Broadband:*

Check if you have ACT broadband > :: ACT Television ::
If not apply for BSNL or Airtel. 

Honestly it depends on whats available in your area rather than you wanting it.


----------

